# '66 or '67 new GTO Frame



## Macdadtexas (Apr 16, 2006)

I have been tinkering with starting a '66 or '67 GTO restoration for years, and have now decided to start. I had planned on using a LeMans or Tempest and converting for a couple of reasons: 1) I have no desire to build a numbers matching car, I want to put a modern crate engine, brakes and suspension on the car, 2) the cost of a GTO, especially a convertible, has gone through the roof the last few years. 

I am looking for help in finding, if available, a new frame. I have seen for other classic car models there are companies that manufacture new frames for certain old muscle cars, and was wondering if there are any that do this for GM A frames?

Also if not, can I start my project with any A frame car?

Thanks.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Its a question that I never looked into as far a part numbers, but in thinking about it, I can't come up with a good reason why a Chevelle, Buick or Olds frame would not interchange with the Pontiac frame. If you're serious about making a car for yourself, rather than numbers matching, I have a couple ideas you may want to consider. I grafted a complete 1972 Trans Am front frame to a 1972 El Camino. The F-body cars have a subframe, not an entire frame. The front subframe rails stop about under the seats. The rear of the F-body subframe was about 6 inches narrower than the Camino frame, so I simply cut the Camino frame where it kicks in at the front body mounts and slid the T/A frame in place. A couple side braces (like steps on a ladder and the job was done. The T/A (or Z 28) subframe had exactly the same the core support hole spacing as the Camino and since all the front sheet metal is held on by being attached to the body shell or the core support, the task was suprisingly easy. The body continued to use the stock fram mounting points and became quite a bit tortionally stiffer from the T/A frame. The only difficulty was the trans dip stick tube because the T/A frame moved the engine back just enough that a stock tube would not fit. I wound up making a shorty and had to check it from under the car. For all the times you have to check it, it is not that big a problem. It sure did improve the handling and braking of the Camino! I am also currently doing a swap of C-4 Corvette rear suspension into a gen 5 (1978 -1987) El Camino. I've done a C-2 swap (1981 suspension) into another gen 5 and it worked very well. I do my own work, so I know the problems and answers to that which I have done. Now, if you really want to get creative, take a look at ebay item 8055746908......


----------

